# Reseller Server gesucht!



## reto (5. April 2002)

Hi Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Reseller resp. dedicated Server, auf dem ich selbst Webhosting anbieten könnte, resp. mehrere Domains aufsetzten könnte.

Anforderungen wären
- mind. 2 Giga Datentransfer
- mind. 2 Giga HD
- mind. 128 MB RAM
- Linux mit php, mysql (wäre schön wenns schon drauf wäre sonst würd ich's halt selber einrichten)
- Webinterface in dem die Endkunden selber Emails etc. einrichten können (z.B Confixx light)

ne anständige Bandbreite sollte natürlich auch nicht fehlen.... und das zu einem guten Preis. Wer kann mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2002)

Hallo,

was ist für dich ein "guter Preis" bzw. ungefähre Preisspanne, wenn man zufällig beim Stöbern im INet ein passendes Angebot sieht ?


----------



## reto (5. April 2002)

Nun, http://www.greatnet.de hat zum Beispiel für 99 Euro monatlich ein sehr interssantes Angebot (1200 MHz AMD, 256 MB Ram, 40 GB IDE, 5 IP Adressen, 5 GB Traffic inkl.)

Für dieses Angebot ist das ein sehr guter Preis denke ich, aber eben, zum Vergleich brauche ich noch ein paar andere Angebote  ...

Mir würde auch weniger Traffic und ein weniger leistungsfähiger Rechner reichen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2002)

Hallo,

mal das Angebot von 1&1 ansehen. Die haben jetzt dedizierte Server bzw. Root-Server *incl. 20 GB Traffic* für "'n Appel und 'n Ei".


----------



## reto (5. April 2002)

Sieht sehr gut aus...

hast du villeicht dort selbst einen Server oder hat sonst jemand Erfahrung damit?

Meine Frage ist noch, ob ConfixxLight zum "resellen" geeignet ist? Oder müsste ich schon ConfixxProfi haben? Das ist mit mit 69 Euro/Monat ja teurer als der Server allein...

Aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2002)

Hallo reto,

freut mich, wenn ich dir zumindestens ein bisschen weiterhelfen konnte. 



> _Original geschrieben von reto _
> *Sieht sehr gut aus...
> 
> hast du villeicht dort selbst einen Server oder hat sonst jemand Erfahrung damit?
> *


Ich habe (noch) ein kleines Packet bei 1&1 Puretec laufen. Ich benötige Ausführrechte von .exe-Dateien und da hilft mir leider kein Linux-Server. Sonst hätte ich den root-Server auch schon in Auftrag gegeben.
Allgemein kann ich jedoch nur Positives über Puretec sagen. Am Anfang gab's bei meinen Domains ein kleines Problem (weiß jedoch nicht mehr was) und der Puretec-Support (kostenlos, da 0800 - ....!!) hatte dieses innerhalb kürzester Zeit behoben.

Gucke doch mal bei http://www.webhostlist.de - vielleicht haben schon User das Packet bewertet.



> *Meine Frage ist noch, ob ConfixxLight zum "resellen" geeignet ist? Oder müsste ich schon ConfixxProfi haben? Das ist mit mit 69 Euro/Monat ja teurer als der Server allein...*


Tut mir leid, weiß ich nicht. Gucke dir am besten einfach mal die Features von Light bzw. Profi an und entscheide dann, was du brauchst bzw. auf was du verzichten kannst.

Falls du den Server dort oder irgendwo anders bestellst, würde ich mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung sehr freuen - Negatives sowie Positives.

Danke und viele Grüße,


----------



## reto (7. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *
> Gucke doch mal bei http://www.webhostlist.de - vielleicht haben schon User das Packet bewertet.
> *



Cooler Link, danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. April 2002)

Bitte, gern geschehen.

Freut mich, wenn ich (er - der Link) dir helfen konnte.


----------



## mr_d2254 (27. April 2002)

Also der root server is meiner meinugn nach ne dicke verarschung, weil die 20gb transfervolumen hinten und vorne fürs resellen nicht reicht...

Wenn du grad mal 20 kunden drauf bringst, hätte jeder 1 gb traffic (rund 500 seitenaufrufe pro tag). So und jetzt wirds heftig, zusätzliches transfervolumen kostet:

bis 5 GB:  0,015 EUR/MB
5-25 GB:  0,012 EUR/MB
25-100 GB:  0,010 EUR/MB
100-200 GB:  0,007 EUR/MB
> 200 GB:  0,005 EUR/MB

Das heisst, dass 1 GB ca. 15€ extra kostet und da kann man sich dann heftig verrechnen, bzw. wer will den so ein packet wo man nur 1 gb traffic kriegt und man für jedes weitere 15€ bezahlen muss???


----------

